# Issues with my wrist/arm - this is crazy!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am beyond frustrated right now 

I'll try not to write a book! Back in the spring I hurt my wrist - having a disagreement with my oldest daughter (adult) who was taking a bag out of the house when I told her not to (looong story, but I was in the right), she jerked it so hard trying to pull it out of my hand that I could feel a pain in my wrist that lasted a couple of days - and a knot formed. 
Rewind to Dec & Jan when I helped a friend with 2 very brutal kiddings - that was also very stressful on my arms and hand since I am right handed and this is my right wrist.
After my wrist felt better in March from the issue with my daughter, it never bothered me again. 

Then 5 weeks ago, my 13yo daughter and I were playing, I was tickling her, and she grabbed my wrist and squeezed with just enough pressure, I felt pain in that 'bump/cyst' that shut down my thumb and forefinger, and up my arm to the inside of my elbow. 
It felt a little better, but next day my arm felt slightly tingly and uncomfortable. I was photographing horse racing those next two days, so I used a brace to help (camera weighs about 7lbs). 
I saw the doctor3-4 days after this happened she said ganglion cyst and to see an orthopedic surgeon for treatment options.
So I made an appt. The doctor seemed to show very little concern, told me to wait and come back in 4 weeks and see if it's better.

It started getting worse until my whole arm up to my shoulder was affected. It's so bizarre it's hard to explain but basically it feels like my entire arm was doused in icy hot, constant tingling. The muscles and tendons in my lower arm would get really tight like I was weight lifting or something, and I had a couple of random swollen spots. 
It got to the point I went to see a physical therapist to get some relief. Ultra sound & massage therapy only helped take the edge off. He said the nerve coming out of the elbow is definitely irritated.
If I lay my arm down flat on a table or my desk, the under side of it gets very uncomfortable that 'tightening' and irritated feeling affecting it. 
Some days are more manageable than others, but I can't go about a normal day. My grip is weaker, and muscles are very irritated if I try to grip something firmly or try to carry anything heavy - for example a 2 gallon water bucket.
Before physical therapy it was all I could do to try and fold a load of laundry! 
Ice packs made it worse, but sometimes heat - heating pad or a hot shower help calm things down.

I saw the surgeon a couple of hours ago, and I knew he didn't want to do surgery to remove the cyst, he thinks I should just keep trying to work through it. He also says that it shouldn't be affecting my arm issues and I just felt like we were not on the same page. I told him my arm felt perfectly fine before my daughter squeezed the cyst and it shot the numb/tingling burning feeling to my fingers and elbow. Even now if you press on it, rub it with pressure, it will burn, and send that sensation through my arm, or a slight delay then it affects my whole lower arm and maybe the back of my upper arm below the elbow.
He had me schedule surgery.

But after consulting with my SIL who works for an ortho in another state, she agrees I should not let this doctor touch my wrist until we have a diagnosis and told me I should see a hand/arm specialist, so... I'm getting ready to look into setting something up. 
I am so aggravated, so frustrated  If the doctor doesn't think he can help me, why would he schedule the surgery vs. referring me to go to a hand/arm specialist since he doesn't have a diagnosis? Ugh... 

In the meantime we have huge projects to get done soon. We need to bring in truckloads of gravel, tear down an old cattle panel shelter and try to quickly erect a new doe shelter in it's place after we level the ground & gravel. Then kidding at the end of January, 6 does and 5 of those due on the same day! 
We planned to do that starting late next week when my husband takes a week off work. I can help, but not as much as I normally could. 
I can't do my usual goat chores - raking, shoveling bedding, trimming feet and the usual goat stuff. I did manage to hold a yearling buck for my husband last night so he could trim his feet. He's a good 220lb. boy thankfully, and looking into his eyes, baby talking him - gosh I miss working the goats and spending time with them, especially this buck as he's pretty laid back, but his brother is a PITA so I don't go in with them much in case my hand isn't strong enough to hold him. 

Anyway, thanks for reading my book. I needed to vent. I can usually find ways to ease the ache in my arm, but the darned 'icy hot' feeling is so annoying and at times hard to ignore.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Must be really hard, I feel your pain.

I pray, you will get better soon. 
Sounds like a tough and painful road.  :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam I appreciate it! It's definitely been frustrating. The pain comes and goes thankfully, mostly just discomfort and tingly. A lot of times it feels like exhausted muscles, or that feeling when you slept on your arm (which I haven't been doing), or the sensation/ache after having a blood draw in your elbow (just imagine it magnified).

With my SIL's help, I've made an appt with a highly recommended hand surgeon, but can't get in until Jan 7th. Meanwhile, I'll get my records and see if my family doctor can run some tests that my SIL said would be good and could give answers EMG I think is what she called it (she works for an ortho surgeon in another state). 

Of course with the appt. not being until the 7th, I'm going to guess I could wait until as long as Feb if I end up needing surgery  I just worry about doing damage or over doing it. But as long as it doesn't get worse or become permanent then I can manage and just try to take it easy.

I've literately gained 10lbs since this started though, that is just crazy! I'm no where near as active on my feet as I usually am - with not being able to get barn chores done. I can at least walk the dog, visit with the goats. Hopefully help with the big projects when they start after Thanksgiving.... oh fun.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I feel for you!
I have just regular tennis elbow from lugging water buckets.
Now I do twice as many trips, carrying with my left hand only.
I can’t imagine the pain and discomfort you are going through.
I know it’s very frustrating not to be able to use your body the way you’re used to!
:getwell:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I understand 100% how you are feeling. Last year I broke my right shoulder. Took months and months to heal, Tried a few times too soon to act like I can still do my thing..but nope, only ended up hurting myself and prolong my recovery. I missed being out with my animals. My goats and donkeys especially. I lost muscle and strength while healing and loss of ROM. BUT Im getting stronger..back in the barn, just have to ask for help so much I hate that. Im a "do it myself person" and I cant be that person any more..at least not right now while my arm doesn't work as well. Things will get better..Hang in there!! just take it easy...don't make it worse but try to keep muscles you can! Prayers for quick healing


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Any chance you have a pinched nerve in your neck, causing all that tingle and pain? The reason I ask is that I got jerked really bad by a goat about 15 years ago and I thought it was my wrist causing the pain in my arm. Turns out it was a slipped disk. Lots of physical therapy and my strength sort of returned. Kinda......

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi. This is my line of work. Im going out on a limb ..but lets see if this fits. 
1 your arm was jerked by your daughter..
2 felt better then wrist was squeezed on a cyst
3 went to Dr. He said Surgeon. Someone said no? 
4 you went to physical therapy/ massage therapy. 
5 no relief ? Scheduled apt with hand surgeon?
Heat helps..cold agravates? Is this correct? 
My questions. 
What area is painful. What does the pain feel like? 
I understand numb tingly feeling. 
What fingers go numb? 
Answer this & ill get back with you..ok?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Madhouse..I have a simple compress stretch if you want your tennis elbow pain ended.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Madhouse..I have a simple compress stretch if you want your tennis elbow pain ended.


I would like very much to hear about that!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The compress stretch. For tennis elbow..have another person work on your upper arm..like they are wringing out small towels. Not hard..just to get the arm to relax. Then let them do the same to your forearm. Just relax. When the muscles feel loose, less tight. Place your elbow on a table top. The other person puts their thumb and middle finger on each side of your elbow. Fold your arm. So your fingers could touch your shoulder. The 2nd person is going to put 2 fingers in your hand. You squeeze those fingers..as the other person applys pressure on your elbow points..sqeezing to hold the area so it wont move. . They also straighten your arm out, pull your fingers back . When the fingers go back..they release the pressure on your elbow. Do this 3 times. 
The spot on the elbow is very important. Its on the inside & outside right above that bone. 
It sounds hard..but its not. It will give you alot of relief.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hi. This is my line of work. Im going out on a limb ..but lets see if this fits.
> 1 your arm was jerked by your daughter..
> 2 felt better then wrist was squeezed on a cyst
> 3 went to Dr. He said Surgeon. Someone said no?
> ...


Thanks I appreciate it.

1-2 I didn't have a cyst to my knowledge until after my daughter jerked on my wrist back in March. When my youngest daughter and I were playing last month and she squeezed it, that's when this all started. It definitely feels like the cyst/bump is the source of the issue - if you mess with it, then generally the discomfort in my arm intensifies.

3. I went to see a Surgeon and he basically told me to wait a month and see if it heals on it's own. It was to the point it felt like the muscles in my lower arm were tense and couldn't relax if that makes sense? The therapist said my arm was very knotty. They did ultra sound therapy and then followed with massaging and I've done some hand exercises to also help.

5. Went back to the same surgeon and he told me he didn't think the cyst/bump had anything to do with my arm issue, but if I wanted the surgery to remove it, he would do it. No tests have been done - I was told a nerve stress test and some scans should be done? I had an X-ray last month, that's it. 
When he squeezed and pushed on it today it was very painful/tender, and the after effects of him doing that have irritated it so that my arm has been unusually aching all day and still aching. It's sort of like the ache you get with sore/tired muscles with some stinging randomly here and there with movement. Randomly it goes to the upper part of my arm. Maybe like the feeling of making a tight fist and holding it firmly for a long time, then releasing?

This is the cyst/lump, it doesn't look like much, but it's down in the wrist and not sticking out too high, but not sure how big it is down in the wrist.









I just rubbed on it and felt it and a delayed response, now I felt tingling on the inside of my upper arm that is slowly moving downward. This has been so bizarre.

When it affects my fingers, it's typically thumb and forefinger. Otherwise, it really doesn't bother my fingers or hand too much.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The delayed response a nerve being touched. The upper arm pain is more connected to your shoulder. Can you put your other hand on your shoulder halfway between your neck and out side of your arm. Is it really hard in this area?
If it is...put a warm compress on it till it feels less hard to the touch. Then when it is comfy..slowly turn your neck left to right. Making sure you can put your chin in line with the shoulder. K? Let me know how that feels.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

happybleats said:


> I understand 100% how you are feeling. Last year I broke my right shoulder. Took months and months to heal, Tried a few times too soon to act like I can still do my thing..but nope, only ended up hurting myself and prolong my recovery. I missed being out with my animals. My goats and donkeys especially. I lost muscle and strength while healing and loss of ROM. BUT Im getting stronger..back in the barn, just have to ask for help so much I hate that. Im a "do it myself person" and I cant be that person any more..at least not right now while my arm doesn't work as well. Things will get better..Hang in there!! just take it easy...don't make it worse but try to keep muscles you can! Prayers for quick healing


Oh wow I had no idea you had gone through all of that! I am so sorry, that is awful! I hope and pray you overcome all the remaining obstacles for a full recovery. Thank You for the encouragement. I've been trying to pull through this. Sometimes it's not too bad. Yesterday was a good day, it didn't bother me much at all, and I was able to hold the buck with no issue which was nice as I missed him. But today has been very uncomfortable. I think had the doctor not been putting pressure on the cyst/bump and pushing on my wrist around the main artery to check circulation it wouldn't bother me like it is right now. I really do think if no complications, getting that cyst removed will hopefully help, it must be putting pressure on nerves or something. Definitely crazy, I've never experienced anything like this before.



Goats Rock said:


> Any chance you have a pinched nerve in your neck, causing all that tingle and pain? The reason I ask is that I got jerked really bad by a goat about 15 years ago and I thought it was my wrist causing the pain in my arm. Turns out it was a slipped disk. Lots of physical therapy and my strength sort of returned. Kinda......
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.


That's what the physical therapist had asked, but honestly, my neck hasn't bothered me to make me consider it to be part of the issue. Just the usual aches, and pains, nothing unusual.
But it's definitely in the back of my mind as something to consider. My back isn't what it used to be, it gets tired easily, and summer clipping show goats, trimming feet, etc. make it ache, but other than that not even my back bothers me.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm sorry you're having to deal with it. Doctors are the most royal pain in the @$$ known to mankind when you're trying to explain you have a farm and responsibilities and this (whatever) is interfering in your daily life. When we bought our farm a few years back I tore my bicep and ligaments in my shoulder only 3 months after buying. It's just my daughter and I and we had to put up fencing and build structures plus I was working at a physical job. He wouldn't even put me on light duty though my hand was turning purple from swelling compromising my circulation. I got rid of him asap and went to two different docs until I found one who REALLY listened only then did things start healing. 
Long story short...don't be afraid to find someone who will listen and work with you...not against you.
It's SO frustrating having to rely on others to do what you would normally. ...My poor daughter got a crash course in power tools, building and animal care, I'm proud to say she rose to the occasion and learned she could do all the things she didn't think she could. So it wasn't a total nightmare ....just felt like it.
I truely hope you find someone who will diagnose and treat you well and especially listen so they can help in the best manor possible.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> The compress stretch. For tennis elbow..have another person work on your upper arm..like they are wringing out small towels. Not hard..just to get the arm to relax. Then let them do the same to your forearm. Just relax. When the muscles feel loose, less tight. Place your elbow on a table top. The other person puts their thumb and middle finger on each side of your elbow. Fold your arm. So your fingers could touch your shoulder. The 2nd person is going to put 2 fingers in your hand. You squeeze those fingers..as the other person applys pressure on your elbow points..sqeezing to hold the area so it wont move. . They also straighten your arm out, pull your fingers back . When the fingers go back..they release the pressure on your elbow. Do this 3 times.
> The spot on the elbow is very important. Its on the inside & outside right above that bone.
> It sounds hard..but its not. It will give you alot of relief.


Thanks so much!
I did it just now and keep working with it.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

It soulds like a nerve is pinched or got damaged. Have them do a nerve conduction test.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

If its a ganglion cyst bust it with a book ;P


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wasn't able to get on the website for a few days on my computer, something about a registry or certificate? I dunno, but seems fine now, weird.

My doctor wants me to come in next week and do a better exam on my wrist, so they can do the EMG test (nerve/muscle test) and see if it gives us any answers, and helps move things along when I see the hand/arm surgeon in January.

Haha - on using the book to smash it. It's not like the cyst's I've seen in pictures on the web. It's very firm, not huge, and is tender and really gets the arm tingling/burning when you mess with it, especially now after the ortho surgeon I saw last week put a lot of pressure on it.
I was just rubbing my finger around it and I can feel the tingling going up the inside of my arm. It's so bizarre. There is never a time when I feel 100%, I want to say best I've felt is about 75% normal. But it's definitely more manageable at times, and not always sore, thankfully. But that cyst location is definitely tender. 

Also, I almost feel like there is a little knot at the to of the wrist just to the inside of the blood vein. Could just be me trying to compare it to my left wrist! But it definitely seems to stick up more. The next week can't go fast enough.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck with all the testing. I hope they can figure out what's going on and get you some relief! Arm and hand pain is not fun!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I sure hope you get answers and a cure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck to you.
Prayers sent.

TGS was down, don't know what happened, but all fixed now.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone I appreciate it. I'm ready to get back to normal, whatever normal might be - gotta be better than this lol



toth boer goats said:


> Good luck to you.
> Prayers sent.
> 
> TGS was down, don't know what happened, but all fixed now.


Thanks, I was thinking that might have been the issue. It happens, we're good again, that's what matters


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im here...let me kno




































w if these help


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im here...let me kno
> View attachment 167389
> View attachment 167391
> View attachment 167393
> ...


Yes, thanks! I had been pressing the wrong spot!
This is for tennis elbow.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Correct..above & below to loosen all muscles pulling on the elbow. While you are extending the arm .and releasing the flexed fingers & wrist. All sides..


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks Everyone I appreciate it. I'm ready to get back to normal, whatever normal might be - gotta be better than this lol
> 
> Thanks, I was thinking that might have been the issue. It happens, we're good again, that's what matters


How is your arm/hand doin?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sfgwife said:


> How is your arm/hand doin?


Thanks for asking, I appreciate it! I actually had meant to post about it last night, and got to talking with one of my friends and didn't get a chance. 
It's still about the same, less sore today, but was bothersome the last few days.

I saw the hand specialist yesterday and finally feel like we're getting somewhere. He said my neck is the issue! My neck curves the wrong way from where I have a habit of looking down, and he believes that is where all this is stemming from. I forgot to ask for a simple name for it, but I'm guessing perhaps this would be a Compressed/pinched nerve issue?
MOERS would probably be able to answer that.
I start seeing a physical therapist on Tuesday that specializes in neck issues, and we're hoping that will help. It's a start.
When I did PT back in Oct it helped a bit, but they were concentrating on the lower arm, not my neck.
He said the cyst is next to a nerve, and said it's a secondary issue because the nerves are so irritated. He said he can remove it if I want him too, but we decided to wait and see if PT helps. The cyst is not large or hideous, so if it truly is my neck, and that fixes the issue, then the cyst doesn't bother me.

So we'll see what happens!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Isn’t it WONDERFUL to find a doc that REALLY looks farther to find the root of a problem! Hopefully the pt workin on the neck will help you more.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That's encouraging news! I really hope the PT helps and gets you back on track.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

PT- physical torture! Remember, the more it hurts, the better you will feel afterwards! Seriously, I hope you get back to pain free or less pain, quickly!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone I appreciate it! I agree, it was nice to have a doctor that could take my symptoms and link it to a likely cause! Hopefully therapy helps. The only thing that worries me is it's about a 45 minute drive, and not sure how many times I'll have to go weekly - we have 6 does due in 2 weeks lol. Hopefully the does kid around my PT appts, haha.

Goats Rock - I agree, I am sure it will hurt, but in the end if it works then I'll take it. It's sad that I am used to the pain in my arm  It would be great to get back to normal!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm 2 sessions into my therapy, and there are positives and negatives. First, the therapist is awesome, and super knowledgeable. I feel like there is improvement already in my lower arm! no more constant tingling/burning, I still get discomfort when typing or doing some things - discomfort like my muscles are tired, but not as bad as before. 
Negative is, after having some soft tissue massaging, exercises, etc. my back has been uncomfortable from neck to about half way down, and the nerves between neck and shoulder are really mad. I was really stiff and uncomfortable Thurs afternoon after therapy and on Friday. But felt really good yesterday, so much so I was able to get a lot done! I'm more ouchy today - probably overdid things yesterday a bit, and the bitter cold doesn't help. But overall I think therapy is helping, and I know it will take time before we know if it will get me back to a somewhat normal feeling again.

So anyway, just thought I'd update while I sit here and try to thaw out just so I can go back outside and freeze some more lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So glad its working for you! Yes its easy to overdue when you feel better! Just keep doing the exercises even after P.T. and you will continue to feel stronger, less pain! You Go girl! So happy for you! Praying for easy kidding for you & your girls! Lets see some baby pics!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm 2 sessions into my therapy, and there are positives and negatives. First, the therapist is awesome, and super knowledgeable. I feel like there is improvement already in my lower arm! no more constant tingling/burning, I still get discomfort when typing or doing some things - discomfort like my muscles are tired, but not as bad as before.
> Negative is, after having some soft tissue massaging, exercises, etc. my back has been uncomfortable from neck to about half way down, and the nerves between neck and shoulder are really mad. I was really stiff and uncomfortable Thurs afternoon after therapy and on Friday. But felt really good yesterday, so much so I was able to get a lot done! I'm more ouchy today - probably overdid things yesterday a bit, and the bitter cold doesn't help. But overall I think therapy is helping, and I know it will take time before we know if it will get me back to a somewhat normal feeling again.
> 
> So anyway, just thought I'd update while I sit here and try to thaw out just so I can go back outside and freeze some more lol


This is WONDERFUL news! Even the hurty is good beause that means it is workin too. As crazy as that sounds.

Not sure if the therapist said this or not but here is my massage therapist speel.... drink TONS of water! At least twice your norm. If your norm is not much... drink at least 64 ounces a day of water. A caffeine free hot tea is ok too for some of the water i take as well. By manipulating things toxins are released. That is where all the sore comes from. The toxins need be flushed out of your system in order to get the soreness gone. Usually the second or third day after manipulations will be your most sore and achy days not the first day after. This is because the crud in there has found a place to "settle" from being shaken up and kicked out of its cozy home it was in. 

Epsom salt soaks can help too. If you use essential oils a "hot" eo added to the soak will help more too. Cinnamon, thyme, oregano, bergamot, clove, spearmint, lemon, lime, eucalyptus,myrrh, ginger, sage.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you take Advil or Tylenol or some other analgesic? (People banamine!). Glad you are seeing some improvements! Hopefully the pain and soreness dissipate soon!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much you guys I appreciate it! Sfgwife, that is a great explanation! I normally do drink a lot of water, but I admit I haven't lately so I will make sure to increase how much water I drink. I do drink a lemon/ginseng tea with local honey once or twice a day along with maybe a cup of coffee in the morning, otherwise that's about all I drink. Warmer months I drink a lot of the G2 Gatorade. 
I'm doing some movements were I kind of push my head back and hold it so my neck is in the 'correct' position if that makes sense. Roll my head back by putting my hands on the back of my head and looking up as far as I can go. The one I haven't done as much is doing 1/2 sit ups with a towel under me, I need to get going on that. Another one where I bring hands together, straighten back/neck and bring hands up over my head - that one honestly really seems to help me relax a bit if I am sore. 
Hot showers seem to help, and I started using some icing hot on the area between neck/shoulder when it bothers me.
I do have Naproxen, and can take it 2x a day, but I try not to make that a habit. I take another medication, an allergy pill and a multivitamin. I may talk to my doctor and make sure it's safe to take it all, and if so then I'll try to do more Naproxen when I am sore. 
I also have a heating pad, and when my husband has a chance, he massages my back and neck.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks so much you guys I appreciate it! Sfgwife, that is a great explanation! I normally do drink a lot of water, but I admit I haven't lately so I will make sure to increase how much water I drink. I do drink a lemon/ginseng tea with local honey once or twice a day along with maybe a cup of coffee in the morning, otherwise that's about all I drink. Warmer months I drink a lot of the G2 Gatorade.
> I'm doing some movements were I kind of push my head back and hold it so my neck is in the 'correct' position if that makes sense. Roll my head back by putting my hands on the back of my head and looking up as far as I can go. The one I haven't done as much is doing 1/2 sit ups with a towel under me, I need to get going on that. Another one where I bring hands together, straighten back/neck and bring hands up over my head - that one honestly really seems to help me relax a bit if I am sore.
> Hot showers seem to help, and I started using some icing hot on the area between neck/shoulder when it bothers me.
> I do have Naproxen, and can take it 2x a day, but I try not to make that a habit. I take another medication, an allergy pill and a multivitamin. I may talk to my doctor and make sure it's safe to take it all, and if so then I'll try to do more Naproxen when I am sore.
> I also have a heating pad, and when my husband has a chance, he massages my back and neck.


How is it goin?


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I have nothing to add I just hope you get it figured out and get relief soon.

Ginger has recently been proven to be a better anti inflammatory that any otc options. You just get a ginger root and grate a bit to add to boiling water to steep for tea. I add lemon and a splash of honey but it does work. 

I do have a ton of empathy for you. After breaking both wrists a few years ago I have been left with permanent nerve damage and over stretched ligaments in my left wrist. Lots of pain, numbness, burning, and an unreliable hand! If I overdo things my left hand will release any pressure or tension on its own. Lots of dropped coffee cups and such but the worst was having to pull a calf! My friend was helping and she’s a good 8” taller than I am, every time my hand let go I’d fall back a bit and bash into my friends boob. It was so frustrating and embarrassing.
Heat packs have helped me and my daughter made some rice bags that wrap perfectly around my wrist.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

We called my PT my Physical Terrorist. She was awesome and a tiny, adorable Asian lady with the cutest voice ever. I cried like baby every time I saw her! It hurt so bad but I followed all the directions and got more motion back than anyone ever expected me to.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sfgwife said:


> How is it goin?


Thanks for asking. I was doing really well up until about Wed night/Thurs. I've been fairly stiff and sore since then. But I have been bad and haven't been to PT in nearly 2 weeks! Totally my fault as I had called and cancelled my last appt and forgot to call back and reschedule! 
I ended up helping some newer goat owners with kidding issues on Wed, 12 hours that day, trying to save babies and then help deliver a toxemia doe that night, felt good until I came home and sat down.
Last night I helped a close friend with some babies she brought in, 3 hours standing, trying to save them (so far so good!), then a horse farm tour for 2 hours today, and back to work on babies again (tube feeding, enema's, etc.), and then taking care of our munchies in the evening. 
I just took some Naproxen, a hot shower, and hopefully a good nights sleep, which I haven't had in a few days will help. It's the 'nerve junction' box as she calls it at the base of my neck going down about 1/2 way down my back that is bothering me, but mostly up in the top part and nerve swelling between neck/shoulder which I hadn't had in a while.

Thurs morning I thought I was dreaming when I laid back down for an hour, but apparently my doctors office did call and I have a nerve stress test in a couple of weeks lol. I was so out of it that morning it was kind of funny. I was smart enough to at least ask her to send me an appt. card w/suite # just in case it wasn't a dream, haha!



CBPitts said:


> I have nothing to add I just hope you get it figured out and get relief soon.
> 
> Ginger has recently been proven to be a better anti inflammatory that any otc options. You just get a ginger root and grate a bit to add to boiling water to steep for tea. I add lemon and a splash of honey but it does work.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine breaking my wrists, so I feel for you! I am so glad therapy helped you. I would not be able to do a lot of the things I've done the last month had it not been for therapy. I just need to get back on track with my appointments now.
I don't have anything like what you experienced. I can use my right arm, but it can be very uncomfortable, numb, and weak. Before therapy, I couldn't sit here on my computer without having a soft small fleece blanket folded up for my arm to rest on. Now, I can, although because I am very sore tonight, I can feel the discomfort in my lower arm.
It feels like someone stuck an axe in the middle of my back in that nerve 'junction box' at the base of my neck. 
The last few days have been very physically and mentally stressful. I also haven't done my exercises as much as I should have the last two days. Hopefully when I have the nerve stress test that may give us an idea where this is starting, especially since it's down in my back


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you continue to heal well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I didn't sleep well last night, was uncomfortable which made me restless. Woke up sore, and sitting against the wood back pew at Church was uncomfortable. Surprisingly though.. when I got home I made myself get motivated, went out to trim goats feet, go over them, etc. and felt better. I did have to stop on one doe and let my husband trim her, bigger doe with firm feet (and I need new hoof trimmers! All we have are the lousy old pairs from TSC).
I did get 7 of 8 done today. My husband tries to get them trimmed, but so hard for him to stay on any kind of schedule with them as he works all the time. So hopefully I can take over for the most part.
Still have 2 pregnant does and 2 bucks to do but I will let him do them later this week. 
I'm a little sore tonight, but not as bad as I was last night or this morning. Calling to schedule PT when they open tomorrow, praying nothing drastic happens lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well... still haven't been to therapy  I am going to call tomorrow for sure and try to get in on Friday if possible. I was going to call today and try to get in tomorrow, but helped my friend with an emergency delivery. It was definitely the hardest delivery I've ever had, and had heartbreaking results (although we saved 2 of 3 babies). 
My arm and hand froze up a couple of times trying to get babies heads (flipped back and one was backwards to the side). It was not easy at all, wish I had a lamb puller. 
My whole body is sore tonight and the muscles in my arm and back and screaming. I took a hot shower earlier, and laid down for about 2 hours to rest, that helped a little. I just took some Naproxin, and going to see if I can get my heating pad going, if not I'll just lather myself in icy hot. 
I would be hurting regardless of having any nerve issues. It was such a hard birth. Worse than the one last week (I could have gotten those kids out had mama been dilated).


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just a suggestion. Have you heard of Salon Pas? Its like a bandaid, but with natural pain relievers. I use them and I can sleep. 
You can do your exercises at home. Just roll that towel and start stretching. It will help you have less pain. 
Im sorry for your loss. I know you did all you could. Be grateful you saved 2 & the mom. You are an amazing friend, thats alot of work. Take care of you..ok?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That was nice that you helped out a friend. BioFreeze is another good pain reliever.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions! I will look for them tomorrow when I go to the store. I didn't get my appt for tomorrow, so will try for Monday. 

Thank you again, If I can help a friend in need I will and especially people learning the never ending curve of learning with goats. 

Moers - we were not able to save the mom  Unfortunately my friend's spouse had to put her down. We tried, and tried, but could not get that 3rd kid out, and despite trying not to hurt her, she did end up rupturing  It was so heartbreaking.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sorry, I.misunderstood. Im sorry the doe was lost. You did your best. And you have helped alot of us be more prepared, and to learn from you. 
I hope you get the products and they give you some relief. Hope you get some sleep. .sometime!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's okay! I honestly probably didn't even explain very well in my post. I am afraid to even reread what I wrote lol! I was so tired, but the kind of tired where you just can't make yourself go to bed.
I did sleep a little better last night thankfully! I feel better today. My arm is still very stiff and sore from the elbow down, but not as bad as yesterday. My whole body hurt yesterday - stiff and muscle soreness and that is better. It's crazy how much those hard births can affect your whole body.
If I take it easy I think my arm will feel even better by tomorrow. 

I have to go to the pharmacy this afternoon to pick up my prescriptions, so when I do I will look for the Salon Pas and Biofreeze and see if they have either item.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

One thing ,if you would like to. My patients and I discuss how they feel with changes to the barametric pressure. Each of them have discovered how large changes ,either up or down, will affect their pain, level of intensity, and which injury. It helps them prepare, having topicals, warmth, Cold compress, or Rx ready & available. It helps them to cope with pain when they were doing sooo much better. Pain has a way to cause bad moods, and depression. Being prepared, helps lessen the moods. And it helps them to have more control over the pain.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers kiko boars said:


> One thing ,if you would like to. My patients and I discuss how they feel with changes to the barametric pressure. Each of them have discovered how large changes ,either up or down, will affect their pain, level of intensity, and which injury. It helps them prepare, having topicals, warmth, Cold compress, or Rx ready & available. It helps them to cope with pain when they were doing sooo much better. Pain has a way to cause bad moods, and depression. Being prepared, helps lessen the moods. And it helps them to have more control over the pain.


Very interesting! I love following the weather, but I definitely admit, I don't know anything about following the barometric pressure, so that is something I really need to learn and keep an eye on. I know our temperatures have been all over the place. It might be in the 50s for a few days, then 30s, 40s for a while then 50s, start all over again. It was in the low 60s today, and gorgeous. But... rain tonight and tomorrow. 
Weather changes do greatly affect me this time of year. If it's rainy, I feel drained, tired, lazy and sometimes a bit depressed. 
Heat tends to help a lot when my arm and neck are irritated or sore. I usually take a hot shower at the end of the day, and do some of the exercises the therapist gave me while I am in the shower because it feels good.
Right now, after sitting at my computer desk for a couple of hours, getting up and down randomly the top of my lower arm is starting to feel tight and uncomfortable that 'tired muscle' kind of feeling. Middle of my back has been sore again a 'tired' feeling if that makes sense. But overall I just feel kind of tired so the pain fits the mood.
I was super grouchy today, have felt really stressed out, plus I feel like I'm either having an allergy flair up or trying to get sick (fluid in my bad ear, mild sore throat, slight sinus pressure), so that hasn't helped.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..excess fluid ( ears, sinus, around joints) can keep us in a nasty mood. Just reading your posts, you been through alot in a short time span. Birthing yours, rebuilding, 4H work, helping delivery of friends, now working on your doe, changing routine for bucks, is alot in a short time. This is called stress...lol Barometric pressure is something alot of people take for granted. Fishermen live by it. But over the years, Ive grown to respect its changes, and my.patients have educated me on the changes. Everyone feels it differently. But if it drops or raises, it can cause pain. Yet knowing how your body reacts to the changes, can give us some control over the pain. We can prepare for it...and that stops the confusion. So..try adding the Barometric info to your daily calendar, schedule, and jot down where the pain is located and a # of the pain intensity ( 1-10,,)..will help you see your pain pattern. Its fun in a weird sort of way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

